# Jon Lord of Deep Purple - RIP



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm at a loss for words.  RIP Jon.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my .  Sad news indeed.  Like all musicians who have been part of something great, however, he lives on in the work that is left behind for us to enjoy.

For me, personally, the first time I saw him play live will stay with me - it was his birthday and the day before my English Lit. A-Level exam and I allowed myself to be persuaded to go and see Whitesnake at the Victoria Hall rather than revise :rockon:.  A memorable concert indeed, with G-Force supporting them.

EDIT:  For those that might not know, G-Force was Gary Moore's band so that night I got to see three great Blues/Rock guitarists in action.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 16, 2012)

.

_Feel it coming
It's knocking at the door
You know it's no good running
It's not against the law
The point of no return
And now you know the score
And now you're learning
What's knockin' at your back door

_


----------



## seasoned (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2012)

No one could rock a B3 like he could. RIP


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jul 19, 2012)

I didn't know he'd died until I stumbled across this thread. Always loved "Perfect Strangers". Used it as walk in music when I fought. RIP.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 28, 2012)

.


----------

